# visiting pup too often?



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

My breeder lives in the same city as me , very close by . I want to ask her if she would mind me coming by to visit my pup weekly. Would this be odd? I feel like its reasonable. Opinions?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It depends on the breeder, I visited the litter at 3, 5, and 7 weeks before the final visit at 9 weeks to pick him up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not a breeder but it sounds like a good idea on one hand but
on the other hand maybe not. don't worry you and your pup
will bond. if you didn't see the pup untill the day you pick
your pup up the bond is going to be there. the bond has already
started with you.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I've heard that there are people that do that-I didn't live close enough to have done that


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It would be up to your breeder and his/her schedule. Most breeders have full time jobs, families, the same house work and yard work and everything else as other people, plus dogs and puppies to care for so time can be tight at times.

But visitors are also great socialization for the pups, and most can make time to accomodate a visit. The majority of our customers live too far away to visit regularly, but for those who are close enough we always make time for them to visit every week or two. Helps us get to know them better and as I said it's important socialization for the pups.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The only one who can tell you is the breeder. 
Ask if it is convenient for her or a good idea for the pup.

I would have given anything for that opportunity.


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I saw them on Monday and they were just 10 days old!. I'm supposed to visit again when they are 24 days( I'm beyond excited!!!) I guess ill just have to give her a call.


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

I visited the day my pup was born, at 2 weeks, 4 weeks, 5 weeks and when I went to pick him up he came right to me and sat down next me like he knew I was there for him. We have an amazing bond to this day! I say visit as much as you want! ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I met my pup at 3 weeks. Went back to play with him and drop off a pillow case that my wife and I used at 5 weeks. Brought him home at 8 weeks. 

I used the time before and in between to read books, buy stuff and puppy proof the house. I took a lot of pics and video to hold me over between visits. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think even if I visit weekly its going to kill me. Its like a 3 minute drive. Lol. I never thought about the whole scent recognition thing


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

I visited every week beginning at 3 weeks and sometimes twice a week. The breeder just asked me to call and make sure they were around. Didn't mind at all.


----------



## kmreddin (Aug 1, 2013)

We visited atleast every week first visit was.when they were 3 days old. It was wonderful for our bonding and our breeder loved us coming out all the time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

My breeder friends ask people to come over to visit when the puppies turn 4 weeks old for socialization reasons. If the breeder has time, why not. It's not like you are making a day out of it. If it's just for an hour, see if the breeder doesn't mind.

Looks like you already visited. Yay!


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

The puppies are 3 weeks old and I have visited 2 Times.i wont be choosing a puppy for a few more weeks bit its nice to go weekly


----------

